# Thinking about getting this for Cooper



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

My mom shops at this place... everything is $14.99 or less. I saw this online tonight and I think it would be great, getting Cooper up and down off the couch without hurting his knees any more than they already are.
http://www.collectionsetc.com/Item46078.aspx#


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

that's a great idea and a good price too

I'm sure Cooper would love them


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:thumbleft: That looks great and cheap too! If you get it, I hope he uses it, is cute! :wink:


----------



## zwvirtual (Jul 30, 2005)

We have a set of carpeted stairs (they're a bit more spendy) that we got from the Dr's Foster & Smith catalog. Our Chi's zip up and down the bed all day long. Stairs are worth having!


----------



## karis (Oct 2, 2004)

That is really cute and a good investment!!!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

Cute and a good price! Maybe you could get a carpet remnant and wrap it around each step and staple or nail it from underneath to make for surer footing and to make slipping less likely for Cooper.


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Yes, I was thinking about getting some carpet for the steps. I was excited about it being $14.99! I saw the one that someone mentioned at Drs. Foster and Smith, but it's about $70 for the stairs plus $15-20 shipping and handling with tax... whew! For an unemployed sap like me, $15 + S&H is much better!


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Thats nice, i have a tiny antique table that i chopped the legs 1/2 off of and covered with leopard print that Rosie uses.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

How funny I got that mag in the mail yesterday want like everything in it :lol: It didn't have that in it but I saw an adorable little wrought iron dogbed I'd like to get. I don't think my 2 chickens would use those stairs


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

They do have lots of cute stuff in their mags... and it makes it really hard to not buy everything because it's so cheap!  

I saw that bed... I know Cooper wouldn't get on it, but I've been thinking about buying it for OmaKitty. But she's got her own queen sized bed with a pillowtop and her own pillow and sheets... so maybe I could get it for me since I don't have my own bed. :lol:


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Well my 2 are on the couch during the day but at night ya know there are times when they aren't allowed on the bed   the bed they use now is pretty ugly.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

looks great and cheap !!! 

i made a ramp for my chi's to come in bed  

kisses nat :x


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Oh I love it and I am sure Cooper will too. And the price...well you sure can't beat that.

Leslie


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I think it looks great. I've gotten some stuff from that company. Some of it was kinda crappy but most of their things are surprisingly nice for the money. You can always tack on some carpet remnants if you think they're needed. 

Let us know how you make out because I might like to get that for Miss Lily too... though I think she'd be scared to death of it. We'd have to work up to it verrrrry gradually. :lol:


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Will do... I've already placed the order and I'll be getting carpet remnants from my parents (they've got berber!) when we're there next week.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Those are really cute steps, and cheap too. I do think I would tack some carpet on the steps to prevent slipping.

I'm not sure if Jazzy would use them though. She jumps on and off the couch and beds all the time - it's a game to her. When she's doing her zoomies in the living room she makes a figure 8 around the coffee table and the dining table, with a side detour of jumping on one couch and then the love seat and down for another figure 8. I get dizzy just watching her. :lol:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I bought this little "cat box" at Wal Mart for $10.00 for the boys to use. It is carpeted and just the right size. It is easy to move anywhere in the house. Works great!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 29, 2004)

sjc said:


> I bought this little "cat box" at Wal Mart for $10.00 for the boys to use. It is carpeted and just the right size. It is easy to move anywhere in the house. Works great!


That's a wonderful idea! Every time I mention to my husband about building something for Tucker to use to get up on the furniture, hubby says that we don't have room for it. This would work out great in our small house!


----------



## harmony (Aug 9, 2005)

Those are adorable! I have ramps I made for mine out of the filler you use in stuffed animals, and they love them. I was always so worried about then jumping off because I didnt want them to get hurt, and the ramps have given me peace of mind


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Since Cooper just had knee surgery and is having surgery on his other back knee in a month or so, I wanted to get something to make it easier and better on his joints for him getting up and down off the couch. I made a ramp - a very unsuccessful ramp - out of 2x4 and a small rug that he wouldn't even TRY to use. It's now a kitty scratcher for OmaKitty. She loves it.

We all worry about our pups getting up and down off the couch and chairs - I've had less reason to worry because Cooper is so big and muscular; I never thought about it. That is until the surgery and I was having to stop him from jumping up, down, all around constantly.

He's like having white furniture and carpet and there's a kid running around with pudding hands. :lol: All I do is chase him all day long.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

That looks like just the thing he needs to help him up/down. And you can't beat the price either!


----------

